# In JBuilder Klasse generieren



## Marsman (5. Nov 2004)

Hallo Leute! 

In JBuilder kann man ja den Code für eine Klasse generieren. Dabei wird der Rumpf, Kommentare und ein Konstruktor erstellt. Gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit, Getter und Setter zu generieren? Bei einer größeren Anzahl von Feldern in der Klasse finde ich es immer etwas nervig, die ganzen Getter- und Setter-Methoden dazu zu schreiben.


Gruß, Titus


----------



## Tec (5. Nov 2004)

Dann muste dir eine Bean erstellen lassen, da kannste im Assistent massenhaft GET & SET Methoden entwerfen lassen.


----------



## Marsman (5. Nov 2004)

Tec hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann muste dir eine Bean erstellen lassen, da kannste im Assistent massenhaft GET & SET Methoden entwerfen lassen.



Ach, ich habe befürchtet, dass es da für so einen Low-Level-Programmierer wie mich nix gibt. Nicht lachen, aber mit Beans habe ich noch nichts gemacht.   


Titus


----------



## Sky (5. Nov 2004)

Ist gar nicht so schwer:

Wenn Du vom Tab "Source" nach "Bean" wechselst und dort dann auf "Properties" kannst Du mittels "Add Property..." sehr schnell gewünschtes Ergebnis erzielen.

Für vorhandene Felder brauchst Du nur "getter" und/oder "setter" anklicken und fertig.


----------



## Marsman (5. Nov 2004)

Wow, das ist genau das, was ich gesucht hatte. Vielen Dank,

Titus


----------

